# Merry Christmas, Have Some Overwhelming Obnoxiousness!



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

"We need a little bit of a getaway right now. We’ve had three months of all kids. Everything kids. Everything. And now we’re finding ourselves — we need a little break. We need to definitely, like, spend some time together. And drink together. And get back to, like, really good sex. We need to be more creative in the bed, because … it’s Fargo and then to sleep! So we’re not really creative. Well, we did have sex in front of the Christmas tree the other night. Yeah, we were festive! But I think we need to explore each other a little bit more nowadays ... It’s a very special year. Everything is going really, really well and we’re all very happy."

--Kendra Wilkinson describes how and why and when and where she and her husband had sex, and we're just too exhausted to get into this today. Well, almost.

We're paying attention to you, Kendra, is that what you want? You have our attention. Congratulations. Was it worth it, girl? Do you feel proud of the choices you've made in exploiting your marital problems at every possible turn? Do you feel good about the great likelihood of your kids finding out about every last detail of your husband's maybe affair and your desires to cheat and every messy thing in between? We sure hope so. You've been digging this hole for a good long while now, so it should be nice and cozy for you.

Dang, Kendra. Just hush for one minute.


----------

